# True Detective



## Fantastica (16 Giugno 2015)

Ho finito giusto ieri l'ultima puntata della prima serie (visto in lingua originale coi sottotitoli, sempre a scopo di esercitazione linguistica, che fatica!): mi è piaciuto, ma non è un po' buonista, alla fin fine?


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ho finito giusto ieri l'ultima puntata della prima serie (visto in lingua originale coi sottotitoli, sempre a scopo di esercitazione linguistica, che fatica!): mi è piaciuto, ma non è un po' buonista, alla fin fine?


non l'ho vista, ma c'è una serie tv che non lo sia almeno un po'...? Sono riusciti a dare un taglio buonista pure alla banda della magliana


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ho finito giusto ieri l'ultima puntata della prima serie (visto in lingua originale coi sottotitoli, sempre a scopo di esercitazione linguistica, che fatica!): mi è piaciuto, ma non è un po' buonista, alla fin fine?


avevo in programma di vederlo, anche io in lingua originale ma sottotitoli in italiano... quindi me lo sconsigli?

sul buonismo quoto Nob. L'unica serie tv che non scade nel "volemose bene", a mio avviso è Breaking Bad. 

La consiglio caldamente


----------



## free (16 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ho finito giusto ieri l'ultima puntata della prima serie (visto in lingua originale coi sottotitoli, sempre a scopo di esercitazione linguistica, che fatica!): mi è piaciuto, ma non è un po' buonista, alla fin fine?



boh, in italiano non mi pare


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> avevo in programma di vederlo, anche io in lingua originale ma sottotitoli in italiano... quindi me lo sconsigli?
> 
> sul buonismo quoto Nob. L'unica serie tv che non scade nel "volemose bene", a mio avviso è Breaking Bad.
> 
> La consiglio caldamente


non la conosco... provo a vederla. Una bella serie "dry" è Fargo, ve la consiglio!


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> non la conosco... provo a vederla. Una bella serie "dry" è Fargo, ve la consiglio!


Breaking Bad è la serie più bella degli ultimi anni.

guardala se puoi, non te ne pentirai.

poi fammi sapere :singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Breaking Bad è la serie più bella che abbaino fatto negli ultimi anni.
> 
> guardala se puoi, non te ne pentirai.
> 
> poi fammi sapere :singleeye:


la cerco su on demand di Sky... vediamo se è disponibile :up: tu se la trovi guarda Fargo... non il film la serie tv, poi mi dici.


----------



## Fantastica (16 Giugno 2015)

Breaking bad over the top!!:up::up:

Però anche "House of Cards" niente male (e per niente buonista, questa sì!)

True Detective si beve d'un fiato: ambientazione perfetta, critica sociale dietro l'angolo, però appunto sempre dietro l'angolo. Ottimi gli attori, bella fotografia, ma i personaggi alla fine sono: buoni di qua, cattivi di là senza sfumature; insomma, si poteva fare di meglio con roba come quella scottante tra le mani.
Comunque consiglio vivamente. Si trova comodamente in streaming totalmente gratis, senza menate.


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Breaking bad over the top!!:up::up:
> 
> Però anche "House of Cards" niente male (e per niente buonista, questa sì!)
> 
> ...


:up: ok me la vedrò!

è per questo che mi è piaciuto BB, perché il confine tra "buono" e "cattivo" è labilissimo e si passa da una parte all'altra della barricata  continuamente... 

il pezzo del bambino (del mughetto, per capirci ma non spoilerare per Nob ) mi ha lasciata di stucco..


----------



## Nicka (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :up: ok me la vedrò!
> 
> è per questo che mi è piaciuto BB, perché il confine tra "buono" e "cattivo" è labilissimo e si passa da una parte all'altra della barricata  continuamente...
> 
> il pezzo del bambino (del mughetto, per capirci ma non spoilerare per Nob ) mi ha lasciata di stucco..


Mi stanno rompendo i coglioni con sto Breaking Bad, ho visto il trailer e sinceramente non mi ispira, ma finirò per vederlo.
Del resto non mi ispirava per il cazzo manco Game of Thrones. 
True Detective te lo consiglio, a me è piaciuto molto, ottima idea anche il fatto che sia una mono-serie, inizia e si conclude e in poche puntate.


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi stanno rompendo i coglioni con sto Breaking Bad, ho visto il trailer e sinceramente non mi ispira, ma finirò per vederlo.
> Del resto non mi ispirava per il cazzo manco Game of Thrones.
> True Detective te lo consiglio, a me è piaciuto molto, ottima idea anche il fatto che sia una mono-serie, inizia e si conclude e in poche puntate.


idem :rotfl::rotfl: mi hanno stalkerato sia per GOT che per BB... posso assicurarti che BB ne vale davvero la pena...

devi solo resistere alla seconda serie che è un po' noiosa.. ma fidati, ne vale la pena.

Poi lui è veramente strepitoso.

io le ultime puntate le ho viste col supporto morale di Benny/Matty su whatsapp perchè veramente rimani così


----------



## Nicka (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> idem :rotfl::rotfl: mi hanno stalkerato sia per GOT che per BB... posso assicurarti che BB ne vale davvero la pena...
> 
> devi solo resistere alla seconda serie che è un po' noiosa.. ma fidati, ne vale la pena.
> 
> ...


Mi ci manca solo BB a me.
Sto seguendo pure House of cards...e ti giuro...quel cazzo di Kevin Spacey...vabbè!


----------



## Fantastica (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :up: ok me la vedrò!
> 
> è per questo che mi è piaciuto BB, perché il confine tra "buono" e "cattivo" è labilissimo e si passa da una parte all'altra della barricata  continuamente...
> 
> il pezzo del bambino (del mughetto, per capirci ma non spoilerare per Nob ) mi ha lasciata di stucco..


Grandi sceneggiatori, storia impagabile, grande cinema, oserei dire.
Sulla linea sottile, e sempre travalicata di qua e di là, tra bene e male ho discusso ore con il mio uomo all'altezza della quarta stagione. Grande soddisfazione per me il finale:  finisce come io avevo sempre giudicato...


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Grandi sceneggiatori, storia impagabile, grande cinema, oserei dire.
> Sulla linea sottile, e sempre travalicata di qua e di là, tra bene e male ho discusso ore con il mio uomo all'altezza della quarta stagione. *Grande soddisfazione per me il finale:*  finisce come io avevo sempre giudicato...


anche per me! l'ho trovato perfetto... non avrei tollerato un finale diverso :up:

ci siamo capite :up: (sempre per non spoilerare )


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi ci manca solo BB a me.
> Sto seguendo pure House of cards...e ti giuro...quel cazzo di Kevin Spacey...vabbè!


eh sì, lui è un mito..

ma infatti True Detective pure mi intrigava per loro due... Mattew e Woody.

quest'ultimo poi è il protagonista del mio film preferito in assoluto.


----------



## Nicka (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eh sì, lui è un mito..
> 
> ma infatti True Detective pure mi intrigava per loro due... Mattew e Woody.
> 
> quest'ultimo poi è il protagonista del mio film preferito in assoluto.


Io ti dico, a me True Detective è piaciuto particolarmente...e loro sono bravi, non c'è niente da dire.


----------



## Vincent Vega (16 Giugno 2015)

Splendida serie. A tratti un po lenta, ma per me ci stava benissimo.


----------



## Nicka (16 Giugno 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Splendida serie. A tratti un po lenta, ma per me ci stava benissimo.


Per me quella lentezza è una delle sue cose belle...e di solito non apprezzo molto.


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

io non l'ho vista, ma mi state incuriosendo.
ammetto di non guardare molta tv...


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> L'unica serie tv che non scade nel "volemose bene", a mio avviso è Breaking Bad.


Non che GoT ultimamente sia proprio tarallucci e vino...

PS - Posso spoilerare, posso??


----------



## Nicka (16 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non che GoT ultimamente sia proprio tarallucci e vino...
> 
> PS - Posso spoilerare, posso??


No per favore.
Sto fuori da ogni social proprio per non leggere spoiler. Per favore.


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No per favore.
> Sto fuori da ogni social proprio per non leggere spoiler. Per favore.


Mi sa che ti conviene affrettarti allora. Io ho guardato le ultime due subito solo per quello.
E comunque io mi becco gli spoiler direttamente dai quotidiani, che li mettono direttamente nei titoli nelle rubriche di Cinema&Affini. Bastardi!


----------



## Fantastica (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io non l'ho vista, ma mi state incuriosendo.
> ammetto di non guardare molta tv...


Consolati. Io di tv guardo zero, nemmeno ce l'ho, ma certe serie americane sono veramente belle. Tutto in streaming, o quasi.


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Consolati. Io di tv guardo zero, nemmeno ce l'ho, ma certe serie americane sono veramente belle. Tutto in streaming, o quasi.


 
io la TV ce l'ho... ma la accendo rarissimamente (tranne quando gioca la Roma...ma vabbè so un maschiaccio) 
diciamo che la sera preferisco leggere un buon libro. 

alcune serie le guardo ma tendenzialmente le registro e poi le guardo con calma quando ho tempo e mi và.


----------



## ivanl (17 Giugno 2015)

Wayward Pines la state seguendo?


----------



## Fantastica (17 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Wayward Pines la state seguendo?


No, dicci dicci (senza anticipazioni di trama, o, come va di moda ora e a me fa schifo, "spoilerare").


----------



## Fantastica (17 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io la TV ce l'ho... ma la accendo rarissimamente (tranne quando gioca la Roma...ma vabbè so un maschiaccio)
> diciamo che la sera preferisco leggere un buon libro.
> 
> alcune serie le guardo ma tendenzialmente le registro e poi le guardo con calma quando ho tempo e mi và.


Ecco, questo atteggiamento potrebbe figurare in un manuale su come tenere pulito il cervello. Non scherzo


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ecco, questo atteggiamento potrebbe figurare in un manuale su come tenere pulito il cervello. Non scherzo


davvero? meno male, anche io sono così  non seguo nessun programma, non guardo TV e sono sempre all'oscuro di quello che succede nei vari programmi!

leggo ancora il giornale :rotfl: cartaceo intendo, leggo libri e le seri tv le scarico :carneval:


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non che GoT ultimamente sia proprio tarallucci e vino...
> 
> PS - Posso spoilerare, posso??



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

non spoilerare ti prego  ce l'ho tutta devo iniziarla!!

non sto su twitter ultimamente proprio per questo!


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> non spoilerare ti prego  ce l'ho tutta devo iniziarla!!
> 
> non sto su twitter ultimamente proprio per questo!


Io devo guardarmi solo le ultime due dell'ultima stagione...
Auguri...


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> non spoilerare ti prego  ce l'ho tutta devo iniziarla!!
> 
> non sto su twitter ultimamente proprio per questo!


Cioè, tutta la quinta o tutta tutta? Vedete di muovervi, stanno sbucando interviste "post" da tutte le parti.


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Cioè, tutta la quinta o tutta tutta? Vedete di muovervi, stanno sbucando interviste "post" da tutte le parti.


Eh, ma io devo scaricare, se non rilasciano le puntate non so come fare.
Comunque me ne mancano solo un paio.


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh, ma io devo scaricare, se non rilasciano le puntate non so come fare.
> Comunque me ne mancano solo un paio.


Ormai le trovi anche in HD. A meno che....Orrore!!!!!...Ma lo guardi in italiano??


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ormai le trovi anche in HD. A meno che....Orrore!!!!!...Ma lo guardi in italiano??


Sì, in italiano.
In inglese non riesco a seguirlo. Mi spiace.


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ecco, questo atteggiamento potrebbe figurare in un manuale su come tenere pulito il cervello. Non scherzo



grazie


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Cioè, tutta la quinta o tutta tutta? Vedete di muovervi, stanno sbucando interviste "post" da tutte le parti.


tutta la quinta, le altre le ho viste!

ovviamente ce l'ho tutto 

anche io lo vedo in inglese sottotitolato 

però Breaking Bad no, in italiano!


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, in italiano.
> In inglese non riesco a seguirlo. Mi spiace.


Eh, spiace pure a me. Ma se l'alternativa è non guardarlo proprio....boh. Anzi, "HODOR!!".


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Eh, spiace pure a me. Ma se l'alternativa è non guardarlo proprio....boh. Anzi, "HODOR!!".


HODRO! HODOR!!


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Eh, spiace pure a me. Ma se l'alternativa è non guardarlo proprio....boh. Anzi, "HODOR!!".


Non conosco così bene l'inglese da potermi permettere di seguirlo in lingua. 
E leggere i sottotitoli mi fa perdere concentrazione, i sottotitoli li detesto proprio.
Ho fatto un fioretto e ho detto che devo almeno provarci.
Sono assolutamente consapevole che in traduzione è una merdata, ho letto qualche stralcio in originale ed effettivamente ci sono differenze sostanziali, però al momento preferisco riuscire a godermi la serie senza dovermi scervellare per capire o per leggere. 
Semplice comodità!


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Semplice comodità!


Però muoviti, che devo spoilerare!!


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Però muoviti, che devo spoilerare!!


Damme tregua! 
Prima cercavo il torrent della 9 e che cazzarola ne ho trovato uno da 4,5 gb praticamente mi finisce di scaricare tra un mese!!!


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Però muoviti, che devo spoilerare!!



oooOooooh io ancora tutta l devo vedereeee :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> oooOooooh io ancora tutta l devo vedereeee :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Ma muoviti!!! 
Cosa aspetti!?


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma muoviti!!!
> Cosa aspetti!?


che il mio ragazzo me la passa sull' hard disk.. :unhappy:

dai ora comincioooooo

NON SPOILERATE!


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> che il mio ragazzo me la passa sull' hard disk.. :unhappy:
> 
> dai ora comincioooooo
> 
> NON SPOILERATE!


Allora c'ha ragione Oscuro, è scemo!
Mò ti mando la chiavetta io...ma che diamine...


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Allora c'ha ragione Oscuro, è scemo*!
> Mò ti mando la chiavetta io...ma che diamine...


ecco.

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

da domani inizio!!

tu provvedi con BB così poi ci confrontiamo


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> però Breaking Bad no, in italiano!


Non farlo. Anzi, adesso te la riguardi tutta in lingua. Ho detto.


----------



## Bender (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi stanno rompendo i coglioni con sto Breaking Bad, ho visto il trailer e sinceramente non mi ispira, ma finirò per vederlo.
> Del resto non mi ispirava per il cazzo manco Game of Thrones.
> True Detective te lo consiglio, a me è piaciuto molto, ottima idea anche il fatto che sia una mono-serie, inizia e si conclude e in poche puntate.


devi guardarlo la trasformazione del personaggio principale è sconvolgente,sta a indicare che chiunque ha un lato oscuro nascosto e nelle giuste condizioni è quasi obbligato a tirarlo fuori per sopravvivere, solo che poi non si torna più indietro. anche la serie è scritta molto bene e lineare e tutto alla fine torna.
poi ci sono pure alcuni momenti tipo Mac Giver divertenti giusto un paio, tipo la termite per fondere il lucchetto o il super magnete per cancellare un hard disck di un pc, la scena secondo mè più bella però è quando fa il conteggio di tutti gli elementi che in percentuale compongono un corpo umano e per una piccola parte non arriva al 100% come è giusto che sia e poi scherzando dice che possa essere l'anima, quella scena che è un ricordo affiancata ad un altro evento è molto incisiva davvero ed è la mia preferita credo


----------



## Bender (17 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> idem :rotfl::rotfl: mi hanno stalkerato sia per GOT che per BB... posso assicurarti che BB ne vale davvero la pena...
> 
> devi solo resistere alla seconda serie che è un po' noiosa.. ma fidati, ne vale la pena.
> 
> ...


a me una cosa che piaceva era quando aveva un idea walter white alla Mac Giver ti faceva vedere che pensava a qualcosa e lo costruiva ma non sapevi bene cosa fosse finchè non lo usava altra cosa spettacolare, praticamente usciva dai guai con la scienza


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> devi guardarlo la trasformazione del personaggio principale è sconvolgente,sta a indicare che chiunque ha un lato oscuro nascosto e nelle giuste condizioni è quasi obbligato a tirarlo fuori per sopravvivere, solo che poi non si torna più indietro. anche la serie è scritta molto bene e lineare e tutto alla fine torna.
> poi ci sono pure alcuni momenti tipo Mac Giver divertenti giusto un paio, tipo la termite per fondere il lucchetto o il super magnete per cancellare un hard disck di un pc, la scena secondo mè più bella però è quando fa il conteggio di tutti gli elementi che in percentuale compongono un corpo umano e per una piccola parte non arriva al 100% come è giusto che sia e poi scherzando dice che possa essere l'anima, quella scena che è un ricordo affiancata ad un altro evento è molto incisiva davvero ed è la mia preferita credo


Ma io lo so perfettamente che tutti hanno un lato oscuro...ce l'ho pure io... 
In ogni caso dato che ho fatto fioretto per il discorso lingua originale mi obbligano a vedere Penny Dreadful e conoscendomi mi è stato pure detto di non guardarla di sera... 
Comunque vabbe, vedo di tirar giù davvero pure Breaking Bad...


----------



## Bender (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io lo so perfettamente *che tutti hanno un lato oscuro*...ce l'ho pure io...
> In ogni caso dato che ho fatto fioretto per il discorso lingua originale mi obbligano a vedere Penny Dreadful e conoscendomi mi è stato pure detto di non guardarla di sera...
> Comunque vabbe, vedo di tirar giù davvero pure Breaking Bad...


si ma li passiamo dai due estremi dello spettro.
è come se io andassi a fare filmporno
passiamo da una persona che è un professore di chimica del liceo che non rispettano nemmeno i suoi studenti che diventa il più grande boss delle metanfetamine degli stati uniti


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> si ma li passiamo dai due estremi dello spettro.
> è come se io andassi a fare filmporno
> passiamo da una persona che è un professore di chimica del liceo che non rispettano nemmeno i suoi studenti che diventa il più grande boss delle metanfetamine degli stati uniti


Secondo me tu in un film porno ci staresti bene!!! 

:rotfl:


----------



## Bender (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Secondo me tu in un film porno ci staresti bene!!!
> 
> :rotfl:


certo come no,non ti ricordi quando ho raccontato di quella di badoo che parlava un po spinto com'è andata


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> si ma li passiamo dai due estremi dello spettro.
> è come se io andassi a fare filmporno
> passiamo da una persona che è un professore di chimica del liceo che non rispettano nemmeno i suoi studenti che diventa il più grande boss delle metanfetamine degli stati uniti


Matty glielo stai spoilerandoooo!!
:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non farlo. Anzi, adesso te la riguardi tutta in lingua. Ho detto.


Nuuuu dai! Mi vedo GOT5 in lingua!


----------



## Bender (17 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Matty glielo stai spoilerandoooo!!
> :rotfl:


ma quello è palese si sa dai
comunque non dico altro


----------

